# Operas for young singers and orchestral players 16 - 23



## CIGConductor (Sep 14, 2013)

I work extensively with a Opera Company for young people 16 - 23 (soloists/chorus and orchestra), we do a couple of productions a year, but six years of productions on we are running out to works to perform (although we have already started to rotate repertoire I am keen to keep everything fresh). Any advice would be gratefully received...


----------



## AliceKettle (Jun 15, 2014)

Le Nozze di Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:The role of Susanna is a soubrette soprano. The music is fairly straightforward. I mean I can't play the piano, but the melodies shouldn't be too hard for a young pianist to tackle.
Bastien und Bastienne- Bastienne is a soubrette with a small vocal range, and her love Bastien is a young baritone, I think. The biggest challenge here would be the German language and phrasing.
Don Giovanni-None of the roles are "easy" to sing, even the part of Zerlina, a soubrette. Her aria Batti Batti o bel Masetto requires a lot of breath support, and there's a coloratura part at the end of it. Masetto is a young baritone or lyric bass.


----------

